# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ρόδος [Rodos, Ferry Kogane Maru, Pegasus]

## Apostolos

Εδώ το αγαπημένο Ρόδος στην πόλη του!
Picture 008.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μία φώτο όπου κρατούσα σε ξεχωριστό φάκελο... Το Ρόδος στην Τήλο την τελευταία φορά που το είδα να δουλεύει το καλοκαίρι του 2003...
Picture 294.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτο του ΡΟΔΟΣ με τα περίφημα "μουστάκια".

Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, τα φόρεσε για ένα μικρό διάστημα με στόχο να βελτιώσει την ταχύτητα του. Κρίνοντας από το οτι γρήγορα αφαιρέθηκαν δεν πρέπει να πέτυχε.

Νομίζω πως η πατέντα ήταν του δικού μας Πολυτεχνείου.

σάρωση0187.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ειναι αληθεια οτι το εγχειρημα εγινε με τη συνεργασια του ΕΜΠ (τμημα Ναυπηγων Μηχ. Μηχανικων) για τη βελτιωση της υδροδυναμικης συμεπριφορας της γαστρας. Φανταζεστε ομως να εδινε αξιολογα αποτελεσματα? Θα ειχαμε πολλους μουστακαληδες στην ακτοπλοοια μας και δεν ξερω αν θα μας αρεσε...:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Και μια φωτο του ΡΟΔΟΣ με τα περίφημα "μουστάκια".
> 
> Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, τα φόρεσε για ένα μικρό διάστημα με στόχο να βελτιώσει την ταχύτητα του. Κρίνοντας από το οτι γρήγορα αφαιρέθηκαν δεν πρέπει να πέτυχε.
> 
> Νομίζω πως η πατέντα ήταν του δικού μας Πολυτεχνείου.
> 
> σάρωση0187.jpg


μπραβο ellinis.Δυσευρετη φωτογραφια

----------


## esperos

Και  μια  φώτο  στην  Κάλυμνο,  άφιξη  από  Ρόδο - Κω.


RODOS KALYMNOS.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και  μια  φώτο  στην  Κάλυμνο,  άφιξη  από  Ρόδο - Κω.


Tι ωραια που ηταν οταν ερχοταν νωρις το καραβι για Πειραια.... Να υποθεσω οτι ο καπετανιος ειναι ο καπτα Νικος Καζωνης??

----------


## Haddock

Για τους φίλους/φίλες της ΔΑΝΕ και του Ρόδος, καλοκαίρι του 1990

Rodos.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφίας

----------


## esperos

Με  τα  ''Μουστάκια  Πετρομανωλάκη''  πριν  τα  ξυρίσει,   πρωινή  άφιξη  στον  Πειραιά, καλοκαίρι  1996.


RODOS.jpg

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....

RODOS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μικρή ανάμνηση για το "Ρόδος", το όμορφο πλοίο της ΔΑΝΕ που χάθηκε εδώ και λίγα χρόνια από τα νερά του Αιγαίου μαζί με το "Πάτμος".
Ήταν ένα πλοίο αρχοντικό.
Ένα πλοίο που σου έδινε την αίσθηση ότι σε υποδεχόταν για να σε φιλοξενήσει και να σε κάνει να ξανάρθεις και πάλι ταξίδι μαζί του.
Ένα πλοίο που ένιωθες ελεύθερος στα καταστρώματά του. 

Εδώ, λοιπόν, σαν αποχαιρετισμός τρεις φωτογραφίες από την έξοδό του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ένα καλοκαιρινό μεσημέρι του 1999 .......

Για όσους το θυμούνται.

Στο καλό.jpg

Αποχαιρετισμός ΙΙ.jpg

Αποχαιρετισμός.jpg

----------


## nireas

Ένα πλοίο που έφυγε πραγματικά άδικα. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ...

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε σε ευχαριστώ... Εκείνες τις μέρες είμουν δόκιμος εκει....

----------


## mike_rodos

Φίλε Roi σε έμας τους Δωδεκανήσιους, ξυπνάς αναμνήσεις με τις φωτογραφίες σου... Πλοία που αγαπήσαμε και μας ένωναν με συνέπεια με τον Πειραία και την Θεσσαλονίκη... Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από μέρος μου...

----------


## Haddock

Αφού το θυμηθήκατε, ας εμπλουτίσουμε το αρχείο με μια επιπλέον φωτογραφία, για τους Δωδεκανήσιους φίλους μας.

rodos.jpg

Copyright

----------


## APTERAKIAS

> Μικρή ανάμνηση για το "Ρόδος", το όμορφο πλοίο της ΔΑΝΕ που χάθηκε εδώ και λίγα χρόνια από τα νερά του Αιγαίου μαζί με το "Πάτμος".
> Ήταν ένα πλοίο αρχοντικό.
> Ένα πλοίο που σου έδινε την αίσθηση ότι σε υποδεχόταν για να σε φιλοξενήσει και να σε κάνει να ξανάρθεις και πάλι ταξίδι μαζί του.
> Ένα πλοίο που ένιωθες ελεύθερος στα καταστρώματά του. 
> 
> Εδώ, λοιπόν, σαν αποχαιρετισμός τρεις φωτογραφίες από την έξοδό του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ένα καλοκαιρινό μεσημέρι του 1999 .......
> 
> Για όσους το θυμούνται.
> 
> ...


Πως γίνεται ένα καλοκαιρινό μεσημέρι να αναχώρησε τόσο άδειο;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι σίγουρα τραβηγμένες μήνα Ιούλιο από το πλοίο "Εξπρές Απόλλων".
Στα πλοία της ΔΑΝΕ ("Ρόδος", "Πάτμος") που είχαν πολύ ωραία σαλόνια ήταν συνηθισμένο να κάθεται ο κόσμος στα σαλόνια και να μην βγαίνει στα καταστρώματα, ειδικά μέσα στο μεσημέρι.
Επιπλέον, στα πλοία αυτά δεν συναντούσες πολύ συχνά τις σκηνές με τον κόσμο να κρέμεται κυριολεκτικά από τα ρέλια, όπως συνέβαινε συχνά σε πλοία των Κυκλάδων (της γραμμής για Σαντορίνη ή για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο).
Το ταξίδι ήταν ένα είδος κρουαζιέρας και νομίζω ότι έτσι είναι ακόμα και τώρα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Ρόδος" αναχωρεί ένα μεσημέρι του καλοκαιριού του 1999.
Σe όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Leo, Espero, Finnpartner 1966, eliαsaslan, paroskayak, Naxos, kalypso, vinman, mike rodos και στον Απόστολο που υπηρετούσε τότε ως δόκιμος στο "Ρόδος".

Το Ρόδος που φεύγει.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φανταστική φώτο,απο ένα όμορφο πλοίο.....
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Roi.....

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi για την αφιέρωση.... Έχεις ένα πάρα πολύ καλό αρχείο και πρέπει να σε ευχαριστήσουμε που το μοιράζεσε μαζί μας!!!

----------


## kalypso

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi.Δεν θα ξεχάσω την τελευταία φορά που το είδα στα ναυπηγεία Αυλίδος....

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφίες του Ρόδος απο διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια της ΔΑΝΕ...
Αφιερωμένες σε ολους τους Ροδίτες,στους εραστές αυτού του πλοίου και ιδιαιτερα στους φίλους Roi Baudoin,Leo,Finnpartner 1966,Eliaslan και Mike rodos...

----------


## Rocinante

Τι μου θυμησες τωρα Vinman
Οκτωβριος 91 και μετα την βασικη εκπαιδευση στην κορινθο μεταθεση για Ροδο. Μας πηγανε λοιπον στον Πειραια με τα πουλμαν και αραξαμε εξω απο το Ροδος. Πολιτισμικο σοκ για μενα να βλεπω ενα τοσο μεγαλο πλοιο συνηθησμενος απο τα πλοια της Ραφηνας ( Επτανησος - Μπαρι Εξπρες ). Μολις επιβιβαστικαμε δοθηκε η εντολη να φορεσουμε πολιτικα ρουχα οπου υπηρξαν και σκηνες απειρου καλους στα σαλονια με καποιους να αλλαζουν σε κοινη θεα καποιους επιβατες να ουρλιαζουν και τους συνοδους αξιωματικους να τρεχουν και να μην φτανουν. Ηταν απογευμα οταν ολοι ειχαμε βγει στα καταστρωματα για να αποχαιρετησουμε το μεγαλο λιμανι.
Αρχισαν οι συζητησεις οταν σκοτεινιασε για το τι θα συναντησουμε μιας και πολλοι δεν ειχαν ξανακανει τοσο μεγαλο ταξιδι. Υπηρχαν και καποιοι που ταξιδευαν με πλοιο πρωτη φορα στη ζωη τους.
Η ωρα περασε και ηρθε η εξαντληση. Ο καθενας εψαχνε να βρει ενα μερος να αναπαυτει. Πηγα στο πλωριο σαλονι που αν δεν κανω λαθος στη φωτογραφια του Vinman ειναι αυτο που εχει τις κοκκινες και πορτοκαλι πολυθρονες. Πηρα μια κοκκινη το θυμαμε ως τωρα, πηγα σε μια γωνια ξαπλωσα στη μοκετα βαζοντας το κεφαλι μου κατω απο την πολυθρονα . Οταν ξαναξυπνησα ειχαμε ηδη περασει την Κω !!! Και ξυπνησα απο φωνες γιατι καποια παιδια που ειχαν παρει μεταθεση για Κω επειδη ηταν λιγοι πηγαν ασυνοδευτη και δεν αντεληφθηκαν τη σταση στο λιμανι με αποτελεσμα να ερχονται και αυτοι Κω. Πριν βγω απο το σαλονι γυρισα και κοιταξα για τελευταια φορα κατι που υπηρχε εκει που τωρα μου διαφευγει που μου ειχα εκανει εντυπωση. Τι ηταν ομως; καποια τοιχογραφια καποιο αγαλμα ποιος θυματε τι βρισκονταν στον τοιχο κοιταζοντας μπροστα ; Βγηκα εξω αναψα ενα τσιγαρο βλεποντας τις ακτες της Τουρκιας. Φτασαμε στην Ροδο και πριν ανεβουμε στα φορτηγα εριξα μια ματια στο βαπορι. Ηταν η πρωτη και τελευταια φορα που θα ταξιδευα με το Ροδος. Η τελευταια μερα ως στρατιωτης θα εμπαινα στο λιμανι με το Πατμος.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Φωτογραφίες του Ρόδος απο διαφημιστικά φυλλάδια της ΔΑΝΕ...
> Αφιερωμένες σε ολους τους Ροδίτες,στους εραστές αυτού του πλοίου και ιδιαιτερα στους φίλους Roi Baudoin,Leo,Finnpartner 1966,Eliaslan και Mike rodos...


vinman ένα ευχαριτώ είναι λίγο!!! Πραγματικά από το πρώι θαυμάζω το αρχείο σου από φυλλάδια από διάφορες γραμμές!!!
Kαι αυτό που μου προκαλεί εντύπωση είναι πως την δεκαετία του 90 τα Δωδεκάνησα και συγκεκριμένα η άγωνη γραμμή συνδεόταν με τον Πειραιά με ταχύτητες 20-21 μίλια!!! και τώρα???
Θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου που ανέβαινε Πειραιά και μου έλεγε με ενθουσιασμό για τα καράβια της ΔΑΝΕ και κυρίως για το Ρόδος και το Πάτμος και μου μιλάει ακόμη, γιατί εμένα αυτό που μου έχει μείνει από την παιδική μου ηλικία είναι κάποιες φωτογραφίες μέσα στο μυαλό.... Το μόνο που με στεναχωρεί αυτά τα χρόνια είναι ότι το 2003 ενώ είχα την τελευταία ευκαιρία να ταξιδέξω με το Ρόδος, εκείνη την μέρα προτείμησα το blue star.

----------


## heraklion

Πόσα καταστρώματα κάτω από την γέφυρα ήταν το πλώριο σαλόνι?
Θυμάται κάποιος να μας περιγράψει πως ήταν οι χώροι εσωτερικά?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κοιτα, με το στρατο, κι εγω ΔΑΝΕ προτιμουσα! Με αυτα μου εστελναν τα πραματα απο το σπιτι (συνηθως με ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ βεβαια!)
 στη Λερο, που υπηρετουσα! Με το Ροδος, εφυγα απο τη Λερο για την Κω, το Νοεμβρη του 1999, για να περασω ΛΥΒ. Αδειο το καραβι τετοια εποχη. Την επεσα στις θεσεις πουλμαν που ειχε μπροστα απο τα dormitories, σχεδον μεχρι που φτασαμε Κω. Μεσα στον υπνο, ακουγονταν οι ανακοινωσεις για αφιξη στην Καλυμνο... Λοχιας γυρισα στη Λερο με το δικο μου πλοιο βεβαια....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πόσα καταστρώματα κάτω από την γέφυρα ήταν το πλώριο σαλόνι?
> Θυμάται κάποιος να μας περιγράψει πως ήταν οι χώροι εσωτερικά?


Τετοια βλεπω, και δεν προκειται να κοιμηθω σημερα! Λοιπον, απο πανω προς τα κατω:

Πισω και πλαγια απο την τσιμινιερα, ειχε τραπεζακια και καρεκλες (Compass Deck). Ακριβως απο κατω (A Deck), ηταν η γεφυρα, οι καμπινες αξιωματικων, και ακριβως απο πισω, μετα τη σκαλα, οπου βρισκονταν οι πληροφοριες και ενα μαγαζι, το Σαλονι Α' Θεσης (146 θεσεων). Η συνεχεια του σαλονιου αυτου, ειχε ενα κομματι με πιστα. Πισω ακριβως, ηταν το σαλονι της Γ' & Τουριστικης θεσης (234 θεσεων). Ακομα πιο πισω, ηταν οι Θεσεις Αεροπορικου Τυπου (256 θεσεις). Αρχικα, πισω απο εκει, ηταν ανοιχτο καταστρωμα, με θεσεις. Αργοτερα, μετασκευαστηκε σε χωρο Dormitories. (Αυτο δεν ξερω ποτε εγινε). Στο απο κατω καταστρωμα (B Deck), στον καθρευτη υπηρχαν 2κλινες και στα πλαγια 4κλινες Α' θεσης (78 κλινες). Πισω ακριβως ηταν η Reception, και απο πισω και στο δεξι μερος του πλοιου (Starboard Side), βρισκοταν η Τραπεζαρια Α' θεσης. Πισω της ακριβως, υπηρχε το Self-Service. Στα αριστερα και των 2 (Port Side), βρισκονταν η κουζινα. Πιο πισω, υπηρχαν 4κλινες καμπινες Τουριστικης (122 κλινες). Aπο κατω (C Deck), στα πλαγια (και μεχρι τη μεση), υπηρχαν εξωτερικες καμπινες Α' Θεσης (εξωτερικες 2κλινες-4κλινες) (96 κλινες) και Τουριστικης (εσωτερικες 4κλινες) (80 κλινες). Απο τη μεση και πισω, ειχε καμπινες Τουριστικης (4κλινες) (100 κλινες). Εκει ηταν και η Reception. Το Ανω γκαραζ (D Deck) ηταν σχεδον ολοκληρο για μεταφορα ΙΧ. Υπηρχαν μονο λιγες καμπινες στην πλωρη, οι μεν εξωτερικες για τους αξιωματικους γεφυρας (μονοκλινες) (19 κλινες), και οι δε εσωτερικες, για την Τουριστικη (4κλινες) (62 κλινες). Στην αριστερη μερια, υπηρχε και το σαλονι αξιωματικων, μαζι με την τραπεζαρια τους. Το Κυριως γκαραζ, βρισκοταν απο κατω (Τruck Store). Kαμπινες πληρωματος (2κλινες-4κλινες) (74 κλινες), καθως και αποθηκευτικοι χωροι, υπηρχαν στο πιο κατω καταστρωμα (2nd Deck). Εκει υπηρχε και το Control Room. To κατωτερο καταστρωμα (Τank Top) ειχε τις κυριες μηχανες, ηλεκτρομηχανες, δεξαμενες και τα Stabiliser. 

Aυτα.... Αντε, και καλο μας ταξιδι!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Κοιτα, με το στρατο, κι εγω ΔΑΝΕ προτιμουσα! Με αυτα μου εστελναν τα πραματα απο το σπιτι (συνηθως με ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ βεβαια!)
> στη Λερο, που υπηρετουσα! Με το Ροδος, εφυγα απο τη Λερο για την Κω, το Νοεμβρη του 1999, για να περασω ΛΥΒ. Αδειο το καραβι τετοια εποχη. Την επεσα στις θεσεις πουλμαν που ειχε μπροστα απο τα dormitories, σχεδον μεχρι που φτασαμε Κω. Μεσα στον υπνο, ακουγονταν οι ανακοινωσεις για αφιξη στην Καλυμνο... Λοχιας γυρισα στη Λερο με το δικο μου πλοιο βεβαια....


Φιλε Finnpartner_1966 αν σου πω τα ταξιδια εκεινη την περιοδο θα ανατριχιασεις αν και δεν ηταν πολλα.
Πειραιας - Ροδος " Ροδος"
Ροδος - Τηνος !!!! "Ionian Sun"
Τηνος - Ραφηνα "Superferry" (Φυσικα το πρωτο)
Πειραιας - Ροδος "Ιαλυσσος" (απο τα χειροτερα ταξιδια που εχω κανει αλλα θα τα πουμε στο θεμα του )
Ροδος - Πειραιας "Πατμος"
Και ενδιαμεσα κατι αεροπλανα...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φιλε Finnpartner_1966 αν σου πω τα ταξιδια εκεινη την περιοδο θα ανατριχιασεις αν και δεν ηταν πολλα.
> Πειραιας - Ροδος " Ροδος"
> Ροδος - Τηνος !!!! "Ionian Sun"
> Τηνος - Ραφηνα "Superferry" (Φυσικα το πρωτο)
> Πειραιας - Ροδος "Ιαλυσσος" (απο τα χειροτερα ταξιδια που εχω κανει αλλα θα τα πουμε στο θεμα του )
> Ροδος - Πειραιας "Πατμος"
> Και ενδιαμεσα κατι αεροπλανα...


Ααααααααα καλαααααααααααααααα!!! Tι αλλο να πω....... ;-) Περιμενω να ακουσω, αν θυμασαι τιποτα, απο ολα αυτα!!!

----------


## dimitris

Με τα πλοια της ΔΑΝΕ δεν ετυχε ποτε να ταξιδεψω ομως μου αρεσαν που τα εβλεπα στο λιμανι του Πειραια και τα χαζευα!
στο galery του φιλου μας του Αποστολου στις φωτογραφιες που εχει απο το "Ροδος" ειναι απο τον παροπλισμο του στον Νεο μολο Δραπετσωνας
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c659631.html
ας με συγχωρεσουν οι διαχειριστες για το link αλλα αξιζει να δουμε ολοι αυτες τις φωτογραφιες αν και οταν τις ειδα με επιασε μια θλιψη :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Καλα, ο Αποστολος ηταν Δοκιμος στο Ροδος, με καπετανιο τον Καπτα Νικο Καζωνη. Ηταν στο Αegean Pearl του Αγαπητου οταν τραβηξε τις φωτο. Ειχε παει μεσα να δει κατι στη γεφυρα (ειχαν προβλημα σε ενα παρομοιο εξαρτημα στη γεφυρα του Pearl), και φυσικα, ειχε παρει και τη μηχανη μαζι, οπως παντα!

----------


## Rocinante

Δημητρη μπραβο καλα εκανες και εδωσες το link. Απο τις φωτογραφιες του Αποστολου το ειδα και ανατριχιασα. Ωστε λοιπον ηταν το αγαλμα που μου ειχε κανει τοση εντυπωση. Ειδα και ολο το σαλονι. Εκει στο βαθος ειχα ξαπλωσει...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι διηγήσεις σας πραγματικά ήταν μοναδικές.
Εμείς, το 1992 πήγαμε στην Ρόδο για διακοπές με το "Ρόδος". Από τη Ρόδο πήγαμε στην Αστυπάλαια με το "Ionian Sun" και από την Αστυπάλαια στον Πειραιά με το πρώτο "Δήμητρα" του Αγούδημου (το μετέπειτα "Ναϊάς Εξπρές").
Ως στρατιώτης κατέβηκα (άνευ συνοδείας) στη Ρόδο με το "Ροδάνθη" και από εκει και πέρα άρχισε μια σειρά αξέχαστων ταξιδιών με τα πλοία της ΔΑΝΕ. Μόνο δυο φορές ταξίδεψα με το "Μαρίνα", αλλά η διαφορά ήταν μεγάλη.
Το "Ρόδος" και το "Πάτμος" ήταν αρχοντιά, αλλά το "Ιαλυσσός" και το "Κάμιρος" ήταν καραβόσκαρα μοναδικά.
Αυτό που δεν θα ξεχάσω ήταν η μυρωδιά του κάθε πλοίου.
Το κάθε ένα είχε τη δική του ξεχωριστή μυρωδιά ........

Οι φωτογραφίες του Απόστολου πραγματικά είναι μοναδικές.

Λέγεται, πάντως, ότι τα πλοία ακόμα και σ' αυτήν την κατάσταση μπορούσαν να σωθούν, αλλά για κάποιους ήταν πιο "βολικό" να πάνε εκεί που τελικά πήγαν.

----------


## eliasaslan

Το συμφέρον της εταιρίας δεν ήταν να τα σώσει??

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Manouvra stp limani ths Rodou

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ημουνα επικουρος το2000.φοβερο καραβι.καθε μερα βαζαμε μεσα 1500 ατομα κ γκαραζ φισκα.αν κ ειχε μικρα σαλονια ειχε πολλες κ μεγαλες καμπινες.απο ταχυτητα 18μιλια ψοφια.πειραιας πατμος 9.15

----------


## a.molos

Μόλις είχε φτάσει στο Πέραμα. Η μετασκευή του σε ένα απο τα πιο αξιόλογα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας άρχιζε.

rodos1.jpg

----------


## samurai

Να τιμήσουμε και το βασιλοβάπορο της ΔΑΝΕ με δυο ιστορικές φώτο απο τη δεκαετία του 70. Ως Argo με τα χρώματα της Τaiheiyo Enkai Ferry :Smile: 
0 argo.jpg

10784.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Διακρινω πρασινη πισινουλα στην πρωτη φωτο???

----------


## .voyager

Το ιστορικό πια Ρόδος, έξω από το Σούνιο, πριν περίπου 13-15 χρόνια.
Επίσης σκαναρισμένη φώτο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτή είναι μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε voyager.
Ονειρική  η εικόνα του καραβιού να ταξιδεύει στο πέλαγος.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## .voyager

Να 'σαι καλά Roi  :Wink: 
Έχω, παρεμπιπτόντως, ταξιδέψει με το καράβι όταν ήμουν 9-10 περίπου, καθώς και με το Πάτμος.

----------


## .voyager

Το Ρόδος στο Θερμαϊκό, έχοντας αποπλεύσει από τη Θεσσαλονίκη με "καιρό".

----------


## Νaval22

Ήταν η εποχή που η ΔΑΝΕ έκανε το δρομολόγιο θεσσαλονίκη-Σάμο-Κώ-Ρόδο τα καλοκαίρια

----------


## laz94

Αληθεύει οτι άνηκε στην Blue Star κάποια περίοδο?
Αν ναι, υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία?

----------


## Apostolos

Ανήκε όταν μαζι με το Πάτμος και τον Διαγόρα καταχειρώθηκαν στην Blue Star. Πουλήθηκαν Πάτμος & Ρόδος αμέσως στους διαλυτές τους....

----------


## laz94

> Ανήκε όταν μαζι με το Πάτμος και τον Διαγόρα καταχειρώθηκαν στην Blue Star. Πουλήθηκαν Πάτμος & Ρόδος αμέσως στους διαλυτές τους....


 

Είχαν τα γνωστα σινιάλα της Blue Star Ferries??? :Very Happy: :shock: :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι φυσικά!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ενα αλλο ιστορικο πλοιο χαθηκε τζαμπα...  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## starce

To giati kai ta dio didima Patmos kai Rhodos polithikan gia scrap den to katalava. Poli krimas, htan dio orea plia

----------


## Ellinis

Και τα δύο είχαν φτάσει σε πολύ κακή μηχανική κατάσταση. Τα τελευταία χρόνια που τα είχε η ΔΑΝΕ λόγο των οικονομικών προβλημάτων, η συντήρηση δεν γινόταν σωστά.

Όταν τα πήρε η Blue Star θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να τα επισκευάσει. Όμως τα καράβια δεν ταιριάζαν στο προφίλ της εταιρείας (νεότευκτα και μικρής ηλικίας πλοία) και έτσι προτίμησε να τα πουλήσει. 
Σίγουρα θα φοβοντουσαν οτι αν τα ξαναταξίδευαν οι πολύ πιθανές βλάβες θα χαλάγαν το καλό όνομα της εταιρείας.

----------


## manolis m.

> To giati kai ta dio didima Patmos kai Rhodos polithikan gia scrap den to katalava. Poli krimas, htan dio orea plia


Poia itan didima ? to Patmos & to Rodos ?

----------


## MARGARITIS24

δεν ειναι τα πλοια διδυμα!

----------


## Naias II

> To giati kai ta dio didima Patmos kai Rhodos polithikan gia scrap den to katalava. Poli krimas, htan dio orea plia


Αδερφό πλοίο του Πάτμος : Superferry
για το Ρόδος δεν πρέπει να έχει αν δεν κάνω λάθος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eιχε: AL NASL (1973) της Taiheiyo,  μετεπειτα EBINO (1976) της Marine Express, και τελος SAN LORENZO RUIZ (1996) της Negros Navigation, και HONG YUN πριν παει για σκραπ στο Chittagong (4-08 )

----------


## polykas

_Στον Ν.Μ.Δ_

1.JPG

----------


## Naias II

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: ..............

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΡΟΔΟΣροδος αφιξη στο λιμανι του πειραια τον σεπτεμβριο του 1999

rodos.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ήμουν και γώ τότε στο Κότερο...
Να σε καλά!

----------


## Panos80

Και απο πισω το Αιγινα του αργοσαρωνικου.

----------


## Django

Finnpartner, εισαι τρομερός. Σημερα έπεσα πάνω σε κάτι φωτογραφίες του SAN LORENZO RUIZ, και ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος οτι πρόκειται για το χαμένο αδελφό του Ρόδος. Μολις μπήκα για να γραψω την απορία μου, είδα την απάντηση σου. 

Στο shipspotting υπάρχουν τεσσερις φωτογραφίες του, σε όλες αναφερεται με το προτελευταιο όνομα της καρίερας του, δυο εν ενεργεία και δυο από τα διαλυτήρια, ευτυχώς όχι και τόσο μακάβριες. Εξυπηρετησαν ποτε τα δυο αδελφά κοινούς πλοές υπό τα σινιάλα της ίδιας εταιρίας; Πάντως το τέλος ήρθε σχεδόν την ίδια περίοδο. 

Οι φωτογραφίες βρίσκονται στα ακολουθα links. Προειδοποιώ οτι οι δυο πρώτες ειναι από τα διαλυτήρια. 

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...=722633&cid=70

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=722630

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...o.php?lid=1494

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...o.php?lid=1493

Φιλικά
Django

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο το ΡΟΔΟΣ ροδος στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης σε πασχαλινη κρουαζιερα το 1996 το οποιο το σαπφω μεχρι τη χιο το ειχε καθαρισει! :Surprised: 

125 (72).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Φοβερή φωτο BEN. Διαφορετική απ΄όσες έχουμε συνηθίσει. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Naias II

Από τις καλύτερες πόζες του Ρόδος με σπάνιο φόντο την Μυτιλήνη. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ben  :Cool:

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις αυτούς τους βάπορες σε άλλα λιμάνια πέρα από τα συνηθισμένα! Ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## senlac

Είχα στο αρχείο μου φωτογραφίες του Ρόδος ενώ ρυμουλκείται απο Μάτσας Σταρ και Αστέρι μετά τη φωτιά που είχε ξεσπάσει. Δεσμεύομαι να τις κάνω post μόλις τις εντοπίσω στο αρχείο μου. Λιγες μέρες αργότερα είχα επισκεφθεί το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. ¶ν έχει κάποιος πληροφορίες για αυτό το ατύχημα θα μπορούσε να αναφέρει συνθήκες.

----------


## nikosnasia

KAI TO 2005 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ.
Pict2005151.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

> KAI TO 2005 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ.


Συγχαρητηρια φιλε μου για ολα τα ντοκουμεντα που μας χαριζεις.Ενα πανερμορφο πλοιο που δυστυχως εφυγε νωρις απο κοντα μας :Sad: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODOS στις 6 μαιου του 1999 στο δρομο για πειραια

new (25).jpg

----------


## Romilda

Σαν φανατικη και εγω της ΔΑΝΕ (εσεις που εχετε ερθει σπιτι μας ξερετε ποσο φανατικοι ειμαστε)θυμηθηκα ενα video clip της Αννας Βισση που φαινεται για την ακριβεια καθεται στο βαπορι για να πλατσουρισει τα ποδια της στο λιμανι..
μπορω να πω πως ειναι ενας απο τους λογους που μου αρεσει αυτο το τραγουδι....
οριστε το link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkkCi7V_QOg

----------


## .voyager

Σε κάποια σκηνή "σπρώχνει" κάποιο πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, δε θυμάμαι ποιό τώρα.
"Είμαι πολύ καλά", απο το ομώνυμο single του 1993 με ένα πρωτοποριακό -για την εποχή του και τα ελληνικά δεδομένα- βίντεο.
Ωραίο πλοίο και τραγούδι, καλός συνδιασμός.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ποτε ακριβος παροπλιστικαν και  εφιγαν αυτα τα 2(ροδος&πατμος) απο τιν ελλαδα??

----------


## opelmanos

To 2004 αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> To 2004 αν θυμάμαι καλά


Για καπια αλι εταιρια η για σκραπ??

----------


## Ellinis

H απάντηση υπάρχει ηδη εδώ και στα επόμενα μηνυματα.

----------


## nippon

Eδω ως FERRY KOGANE MARU με την παλια φορεσια της TAIHEYO FERRY

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Eδω ως FERRY KOGANE MARU με την παλια φορεσια της TAIHEYO FERRY


Mε την παλια, αλλα ομορφη, θα τολμουσα να προσθεσω!!

----------


## samurai

Να σας διορθώσω μιας και η φώτο που δείχνετε, είναι πράγματι του ΡΟΔΟΣ, αλλά ως ARGO με την πρώτη κόκκινη φορεσιά της Τaiheiyo Enkai Ferry όπως λεγόταν τότε η Taiheiyo Ferry. FERRY KOGANE MARU μετονομάστηκε αργότερα (1980), όταν πουλήθηκε στην Kansai Kisen και είχε πράσινη φορεσιά. :Very Happy:  φωτο
ferry_kogane_maru_1973_1.jpg

----------


## nippon

Ευχαριστω για την διορθωση!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Να σας διορθώσω μιας και η φώτο που δείχνετε, είναι πράγματι του ΡΟΔΟΣ, αλλά ως ARGO με την πρώτη κόκκινη φορεσιά της Τaiheiyo Enkai Ferry όπως λεγόταν τότε η Taiheiyo Ferry. FERRY KOGANE MARU μετονομάστηκε αργότερα (1980), όταν πουλήθηκε στην Kansai Kisen και είχε πράσινη φορεσιά. φωτο
> ferry_kogane_maru_1973_1.jpg


Ναι, αλλα οταν το πηρε η ΔΑΝΕ, ηταν μπλε! Καπου το εχω πετυχει φωτο. Μαλλον σε παλιο Εφοπλιστη.

----------


## samurai

Μπλε έγινε ως PEGASUS, όταν πουλήθηκε στην Meimon Taiyo Ferry το 1984 :Very Happy:

----------


## lavriotis

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1998.

----------


## lissos

To όμορφο Ρόδος στις πρώτες του μέρες επί Ελληνικών υδάτων.

Εδώ στον πείραια, έξω από τον ΟΛΠ.

----------


## Tasos@@@

ΡΟΔΟΣ πλωρα το 2004 στην Ροδο.Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce,melis7,Naias II,ελμεψη και ολους τους φιλους της.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

διαβασα ....οτι στη κρουαζερια που εκανε το ροδος.....μεχρι τη χιο ειχε γινε μια εκκαθαριση........ποιος καθαρισε ποιον;;;;;;ιδου η απορια............αναμενω απαντηση παιδια....ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΡΟΔΟΣ πλωρα το 2004 στην Ροδο.Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce,melis7,Naias II,ελμεψη και ολους τους φιλους της.


Φανταστικη η φωτο σου φιλε τασο!

----------


## nikos_kos

> Στη Ρόδο είναι... Δεμένο στο Γ στην είσοδο του κεντρικού λιμανιού, από πίσω διακρίνονται η Παλιά Πόλη, τα πρακτορεία έξω από το κεντρικό λιμάνι και το ξενοδοχείο Αθήνα.


ειναι απο τα τελευταια του ταξιδια??

----------


## mike_rodos

Στη Ρόδο είναι... Δεμένο στο Γ στην είσοδο του κεντρικού λιμανιού, από πίσω διακρίνονται η Παλιά Πόλη, τα πρακτορεία έξω από το κεντρικό λιμάνι και το ξενοδοχείο Αθήνα.

----------


## mike_rodos

Απ ότι λέει και ο Τάσος, στον οποίο ανήκει και η φωτογραφία είναι το 2004. Εγώ απλά μπορώ να συμπληρώσω ότι πρέπει να είναι πριν το Πάσχα γιατί φαίνεται πως είχε αφίξεις μαθητικών εκδρομών.

----------


## nikos_kos

> Απ ότι λέει και ο Τάσος, στον οποίο ανήκει και η φωτογραφία είναι το 2004. Εγώ απλά μπορώ να συμπληρώσω ότι πρέπει να είναι πριν το Πάσχα γιατί φαίνεται πως είχε αφίξεις μαθητικών εκδρομών.


ποτε σταματησε?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Απ ότι λέει και ο Τάσος, στον οποίο ανήκει και η φωτογραφία είναι το 2004. Εγώ απλά μπορώ να συμπληρώσω ότι πρέπει να είναι πριν το Πάσχα γιατί φαίνεται πως είχε αφίξεις μαθητικών εκδρομών.


Σωστοτατος!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ρόδος και το Πάτμος στην Κυνόσουρα στις 28/10/2006 πριν φύγουν για διάλυση σαν ROD & PAT όπως γράφουν. :Wink:  
Χαρισμένη σε Ellinis, Tasos@@@, nikos_kos, mike_rodos, BEN BRUCE, sea_seranade, Nicholas Peppas και όλους τους φίλους των πλοίων.:roll: 



Δ.Α.Ν.Ε. ΡΟΔΟΣ - ΠΑΤΜΟ&#93.jpg

----------


## nikos_kos

συγκινητικη φωτογραφια φιλε μου.. να σαι καλα που την ανεβασες!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RODOS_ 001.jpgRODOS_000.jpgRODOS.jpgΣτις 2 πρώτες μόλις έχει αφιχθεί από Ιαπωνία κ στην τρίτη είναι κοντά στη θέση όπου έπεφτε συνήθως στον Πειραιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφες αλλα και  συλλεκτικες φωτογραφιες!!!  _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τι να πουμε?Οτι και να πεις ειναι λιγο για τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!Το δυσαρεστο στην ολη υποθεση βεβαια ειναι οτι απο τοτε εχει περασει  ενα τεταρτο του αιωνα και εναι σαν χθες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι να πουμε?Οτι και να πεις ειναι λιγο για τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!Το δυσαρεστο στην ολη υποθεση βεβαια ειναι οτι απο τοτε εχει περασει ενα τεταρτο του αιωνα και εναι σαν χθες


Tι λες τώρα! Εμένα σαν χθες μου φαίνεται όταν αρχές δεκαετίας '60 έκανα τα πρώτα καραβολατρικά μου βήματα.Ακόμα ηχεί στα αυτιά μου ο χαρακτηιριστικός ήχος των μηχανών κ της καμπάνας που χτυπούσε τα κλειδιά της άγκυρας κάποιου από τα ιταλικά τετράδυμα...

----------


## roussosf

> Tι λες τώρα! Εμένα σαν χθες μου φαίνεται όταν αρχές δεκαετίας '60 έκανα τα πρώτα καραβολατρικά μου βήματα.Ακόμα ηχεί στα αυτιά μου ο χαρακτηιριστικός ήχος των μηχανών κ της καμπάνας που χτυπούσε τα κλειδιά της άγκυρας κάποιου από τα ιταλικά τετράδυμα...


λιγο χλωμο το κόβω στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 60 να θυμάσε το ΡΟΔΟΣ............

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εννοει ο κος Βικτωρ τα πρωτα καραβολατρικα του χρονια τη δεκαετια του 60 με τα Ιταλιανικα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σωστός ο Εxpress Pigasos. Tότε βέβαια είχαμε το άλλο ΡΟΔΟΣ του Τυπάλδου.

----------


## roussosf

> Σωστός ο Εxpress Pigasos. Tότε βέβαια είχαμε το άλλο ΡΟΔΟΣ του Τυπάλδου.


μην μαρτυρας τα ....χρόνια :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μην μαρτυρας τα ....χρόνια


Συμβαίνει αρκετοί φίλοι εδώ να με ξέρουν κ προσωπικά.Τι να πω,ότι ήμασταν μαζί στη Σχολή; :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## Agrino

Το Ρόδος της ΔΑΝΕ πλησιάζοντας στον Πειραιά ανοιχτά του Ελληνικού, ενώ στο προσκήνιο δεσπόζει ένα Fokker F-100 της Iran Air, ένα ανοιξιάτικο πρωινό του 1995. Αλιευμένη από το Flickr. Τα δικαιώματα της φωτογραφίας ανήκουν στον χρήστη του Flickr Savvas Garozis.

Ρόδος ΔΑΝΕ Σάββας &#9.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Ροδος εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1998

_Rodos.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Το αδελφό του πλοίο στο παρακάτω site.

http://www.wakanatsu.com/philippine/photo/slruiz.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το αδελφό του πλοίο στο παρακάτω site.
> 
> http://www.wakanatsu.com/philippine/photo/slruiz.html


Σε σχέση με το ΡΟΔΟΣ το οποίο φορτώθηκε πολύ στην πρύμη,αυτό εδώ είναι πιό κοντά στην αρχική μορφή.
Η Νegros Navigation ήταν ίσως η μόνη σοβαρή φιλιππινέζικη εταιρεία.Τα ονόματα Αγίων είναι κάτι το συνηθισμένο στην χώρα αυτή λόγω του ότι είναι φανατικοί καθολικοί.

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μάλιστα στα Ισπανικά, επειδή ήταν για αιώνες Ισπανική αποικία.

----------


## Takerman

Στη Δραπετσώνα το 2004.

rodos drapetsona 2004.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό κ το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ άδικα "έφυγαν".

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αμφοτερα ωραια βαπορια με δυνατοτητες.Βεβαια το Ροδος ειχε ενα θεματακι με το υψος του γκαραζ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θεματάκι είχε στην πλεύση διότι χτίσανε την πρύμη γύρω από το stern bulb κ μέχρι κάτω στα βρεχάμενα σε αντίθεση με το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ όπου χτίσανε μόνο πάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

& εχτισαν και αλλο ενα σαλονι πρυμα στο πανω ντεκ το 1995

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα ήταν τότε που πήγαινε κ Κύπρο. Έβαλε κ κλειστές βάρκες σύμφωνα με την υποχρέωση τότε γιά πλόες εξωτερικού.

----------


## BOBKING

Το πανέμορφο Ρόδος στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Δ.Α.Ν.Ε 
Rodos-04.jpg


Και μία ακόμη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και στο βάθος τα κρητικά 
Rodos-05.jpg



www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## pantelis2009

ΡΟΔΟΣ. Σε φωτογραφία του φίλους μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Pόδος – Rodos (DANE Sea Line). Πειραιάς – Piraeus. Kαλοκαίρι - Summer 2002

ΡΟΔΟΣ-Georges-Pop-Pόδος-–-Rodos-(DANE-Sea-Line).-Πειραιάς-–-Piraeus.-Kαλοκαίρι---Sum.jpg

----------


## fourtounakis

Αν κάποιος συμφορουμιτης έχει φωτο του Ροδος πλαϊνή σε καλή ανάλυση θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσε να την ανεβάσει. 
παραπεμπω μια φωτο - παράδειγμα από οταν το πλοίο φορούσε τα πρώτα του σινιάλα.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=346002

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν κάποιος συμφορουμιτης έχει φωτο του Ροδος πλαϊνή σε καλή ανάλυση θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσε να την ανεβάσει. 
> παραπεμπω μια φωτο - παράδειγμα από οταν το πλοίο φορούσε τα πρώτα του σινιάλα.
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=346002


Τα σινιάλα είναι τα ίδια απλώς κάποια στιγμή έβαλαν επιγραφές στις πάντες όπως είχε γίνει του συρμού.

----------


## fourtounakis

> Τα σινιάλα είναι τα ίδια απλώς κάποια στιγμή έβαλαν επιγραφές στις πάντες όπως είχε γίνει του συρμού.


Έχω κάνει εκτενή μελέτη και υπάρχουν σημαντικές διάφορες στις λεπτομέρειες. Θαρρω πως δυστυχώς υπάρχουν ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες.

----------

